# cours de recrue



## WilRoger (4 Jun 2004)

es ce quil y a dautre monde  sur ce forun qui on été appelé pour partir cet été?


----------



## Raquette (13 Jun 2004)

20 juillet groupe 0155 Infantrie


----------



## WilRoger (13 Jun 2004)

moi aussi c la meme date et le meme metier...sa fait combien de temps que tu attend pour le faire?


----------



## Raquette (17 Jun 2004)

Chouette !!!

J'ai terminé toute mes démarches depuis fin octobre et toi ?

Quelle date et a quel centre de recrutement tu va faire ton Assermentation ?


----------



## WilRoger (18 Jun 2004)

Sa fait de peuis mars 2003 que j'ai fini mes papier...1 an et deux mois que j'attend  :crybaby: 

Je fais mon assermentation le 13 juillet au centre de recrutement de Québec


----------



## YoreL (20 Jun 2004)

Je vais être sur le 0155F vers la fin du mois d'Aout , je suis presentement sur la PAE CIE pour raison medical . Si vous avez des questions je peux surement vous aidez je suis a ELRFC depuis plus de 3 mois...


----------



## AZA-02 (20 Jun 2004)

sa na peu etre pas rapport au cour de recrus mais cet quois le minimum deducation schoolaire pour se joindre a la reserve ou la regulier? 
combien de temp a tu entendu pour faire ton cour de recrus?


----------



## Raquette (20 Jun 2004)

Donc Yorel tu va integrer mon groupe vers la fin du mois d'aout c'est bien ça ?

Tu t'rappelle tu de moi, sur le vieux forum de l'armée canadienne. 

Tk a ceux qui sont et seront dans mon groupe mon nom c'est Dave Bouchard ! Woohooo !


----------



## Fruss (24 Jun 2004)

Al-X, le minimum pour joindre, autant Res que Reg, c'est Sec 3 au Quebec ou Grade 10 ailleurs au Canada.  Mais l'armee aime bien ca les gens eduquer (j'ai pas d'accent sur mon clavier), donc tu est mieux de finir au moins ton Sec 5 ou High School..  comme ca, si t'aime pas l'armee, tu peux toujours te retourner sur quelque chose d'autre..


----------



## LaRo (30 Jun 2004)

13 septembre, Edo


----------



## WilRoger (5 Jul 2004)

petite question a propos du cours de recrue...chez moi j'ai des gilets vert(ceux qu'on met en dessous du combat) pis je me demandais si c'etais nécessaire d'en apporter même chose pour des bas de laine??? Ou ils nous en donne assez???


----------



## 1R22eR (10 Aug 2004)

POur répondre a celui qui dit que l armée aime ceux qui sont éduqué ca n a aucun rapport j ai meme pas mon sec 5 ca fait 3 ans que je suis dans l armée au 1 bataillon du r22er ca m a pas empeché de rien du tout c est seulement officier qu ils veule de l école ils refuse aps personne pour l école car nous avons besoin de monde. le R22eR ne manque aps bcp de monde c est plus le PPCLI et le RCR qui en on besoin pour ceux qui sont bilingue vous pouvez tenter votre chance.


----------



## SEB123 (16 Aug 2004)

26 octobre 2004 , 5e régiment du génie, sappeur

Seb


----------



## danielbouchard (2 May 2005)

23 aout 05, (tek avio) 526 , vais me rouler dans la bouette ÃƒÂ  st-jean youhou.


----------



## Zim (2 May 2005)

St-Jean le 8 aout, sapeur, mais connait pas mon numéro de pleton. En passant vous avez entendu parler des rumeurs que le BMQ serait rallongé ÃƒÂ  14 semaines??


----------



## 1R22eR (2 May 2005)

ca fait 4 ans qui disent ca...


----------



## Frantireur (3 May 2005)

Ouff!! ça fait du bien ÃƒÂ  entendre, j'espérais avoir la force et l'énergie pour survivre 10 semaines.
Quoi que si c'est 24 semaines , on aura pas le choix de faire avec...


----------



## Lerick (6 May 2005)

23 AOUT ST-JEAN.....291...


----------



## MdB (6 May 2005)

Pour autant que je sache, le cours élémentaire de recrue est d'une durée de 10 semaines tandis que celui d'officier est de 14 semaines. C'est peut-être où est le malentendu.

Sinon, j'ai lu sur le board qu'il serait bien d'allonger les cours de façon ÃƒÂ  ce qu'il y ait moins de blessure. C'était concernant la formation d'officier pour les phases 3 et 4. Ce qui, ÃƒÂ  mon avis, est indiqué. De lÃƒÂ  ÃƒÂ  dire que c'est bien pour rendre la formation plus fluide, je sais pas, mais en même temps, si t'as du monde qui se blesse parce que la progression est trop drastique, c'est pas mieux.


----------



## NiTz (6 May 2005)

en effet  MdB tu as tout ÃƒÂ  fait raison lÃƒÂ -dessus... j'ai parlé avec le recruteur jeudi et il m'a dit que c'était toujours 10 semaines pour les membres du rang et 14 semaines pour les officiers et que rien n'avait changé...


----------



## submachinegunner (8 May 2005)

24 juin au 15 aout QMB - QS de la réserve ÃƒÂ  Valcartier Qc


----------



## Jungle (8 May 2005)

J'ai déjè expliqué ce qui suit dans un autre topic:
Le cours de QMB sera allongé de 3 semaines, pour un total de 13 sem. Il y aura plus de conditionnement physique, plus de temps sur les champs de tir et plus d'entraînement en campagne. Certains sujets de base présentement enseignés sur le cours de Qualification du Soldat seront transférés au QMB. Ceux-ci concernent surtout la participation  ÃƒÂ  des opérations de défense simples, tel la défense d'un point fixe.
Le cours de IAP (1ere partie de l'entr de base pour les Élèves-Off) sera modifié en conséquence, mais je n'en connais pas les détails.
Un cours pilote (QMB) devrait être conduit ÃƒÂ  l'ELRFC ÃƒÂ  l'automne 2005, et tous les QMB devraient être enseignés sous le nouveau format ÃƒÂ  partir de (l'automne ?) 2006.


----------



## MdB (11 May 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Le cours de QMB sera allongé de 3 semaines, pour un total de 13 sem. Il y aura plus de conditionnement physique, plus de temps sur les champs de tir et plus d'entraînement en campagne.


Yé!! 

Non, sans farce, je pense que c'est vraiment bien. Ça permettra d'être mieux préparé aux étapes suivantes de l'entraînement.



			
				Jungle said:
			
		

> Le cours de IAP (1ere partie de l'entr de base pour les Élèves-Off) sera modifié en conséquence, mais je n'en connais pas les détails.
> Un cours pilote (QMB) devrait être conduit ÃƒÂ  l'ELRFC ÃƒÂ  l'automne 2005, et tous les QMB devraient être enseignés sous le nouveau format ÃƒÂ  partir de (l'automne ?) 2006.



J'ai lu quelque part que d'allonger le cours permettrait de réduire les risques de blessure. Si les élèves-officiers et les recrues sont en plus grande forme physique, il y aura moins de blessures.

Y a-t-il suffisament d'entraînement au maniement d'arme?


----------



## Jungle (11 May 2005)

Il y aura toujours risque de blessures, surtout pour ceux qui arrivent ÃƒÂ  l'ELRFC en mauvaise condition physique. Il y en a qui CROIENT qu'ils sont en bonne condition, mais il y a parfois une bonne marge entre le rêve et la réalité... >
Les centres de recrutement sont censés fournir un pamphlet, accompagné d'un CD, sur la préparation physique AVANT le début de l'entr de base. Ce programme devrait être suivi ÃƒÂ  la lettre par tous les appliquants aux FC.


----------



## danielbouchard (11 May 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Il y aura toujours risque de blessures, surtout pour ceux qui arrivent ÃƒÂ  l'ELRFC en mauvaise condition physique. Il y en a qui CROIENT qu'ils sont en bonne condition, mais il y a parfois une bonne marge entre le rêve et la réalité... >
> Les centres de recrutement sont censés fournir un pamphlet, accompagné d'un CD, sur la préparation physique AVANT le début de l'entr de base. Ce programme devrait être suivi ÃƒÂ  la lettre par tous les appliquants aux FC.



Ok, jungle tu parle tu de ca (entre 18 et 30 ans):

minimum-

5 km de course en 20 minute
6 traction sur barre
19 redressement assis
19 push-up!!!


----------



## Jungle (11 May 2005)

Le mot clé ici est *MINIMUM*
Pour la course, ça va. Mais il faut aussi être capable de faire de la course d'endurance.
Pour la musculation il faut faire plus que ces chiffres sinon, avec un peu de fatigue et de stress, ça peut être l'échec.


----------



## EAmax (12 May 2005)

je pense qui on enlever les  traction lollllllllllllllll


----------



## JeMeSouviens (12 May 2005)

En tout cas, t'es vraiment mieux de pouvoir faire plus que 19 pushup et 19 redressements assis. Le QMB est très progressif, mais si t'es capable d'en faire 50 avant d'arriver, au moins tu seras pas celui qui se sort les fesses ou qui fait la banane (quand ton corps est pas droit en position pushup). Bref, le plus que t'en fais avant le moins tu payes rendu sur ton cours.


----------



## Frantireur (13 May 2005)

Et si tu n'arive pas ÃƒÂ  faire tes push up ou n'importe quoi, ils te gueule après et tout...
J'écoute peut-etre trop de film


----------



## Lerick (13 May 2005)

Lerick said:
			
		

> 23 AOUT ST-JEAN.....291...



hier le 12 mai, jai fais une mise a jour sur mon medical au crfc Montreal...test d urine,tension,rien de compliquer...ils m ont rembourser pour mes deplacaments...je cherche des 291's francais, jai quelque questions a leurs poser concernant ALERT et les differents options possible !!!


----------



## Jungle (13 May 2005)

Frantireur said:
			
		

> Et si tu n'arive pas ÃƒÂ  faire tes push up ou n'importe quoi, ils te gueule après et tout...
> J'écoute peut-etre trop de film


Si tu échoues le test en 2e semaine et la reprise en 7e, tu es soi recyclé ou libéré.


----------



## Aper (21 Aug 2005)

BMQ le 6 Septembre   011. D'autres personnes joignant la même date ?


----------



## Jungle (21 Aug 2005)

Aper said:
			
		

> BMQ le 6 Septembre    011. D'autres personnes joignant la même date ?


Aper, tu as déjÃƒÂ  posté cette info dans une discussion que tu as commencée toi-même. Tiens-toi ÃƒÂ  une seule discussion lorsque tu passes un message, pour éviter le dédoublement.


----------



## Aper (21 Aug 2005)

Bien reçu, malgré que je n'ai pas fait exprès de double-poster.   Merci


----------



## doucelotus (29 Aug 2005)

Bmq du 26 sept au 9 déc ÃƒÂ  St-Jean, 291
Qui d'aute y sera?


----------



## Frantireur (3 Sep 2005)

BMQ ÃƒÂ  St-Jean le 12 septembre, 0217


----------



## MadOnion (6 Sep 2005)

Moi aussi J'ai mon BMQ a st-jean le 12 septembre cours #217, j'ai été informé en fin de semaine passé ! 

Tk si t'a envie add moi sur msn messenger coucou911@hotmail.com, si tu l'a.

Est-ce qu'on va être les premier ÃƒÂ  recevoir la formation de 13 semaines ?  On ma dit que ca finissait le 9 décembre...


----------



## doucelotus (8 Sep 2005)

Non, moi je suis définitivement pas lÃƒÂ  le 12 sept!  Je commence le 26, arrive le 24, et mon numéro de cours est le 219.  J'ai fait mon assermentation aujourd'hui


----------



## DjTino (13 Sep 2005)

Moi jvien d'avoir mon call tantot ... youhou !!! bmq st-jean le 7 novembre ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissArmy (21 Sep 2005)

Je me demandais si les instructeurs font payer pas mal comme les anciens programme d'entrainement
Mais j'ai entendu parler que de nos jours s'ils veulent te faire payer ,ils doivent le faire avec toi?? ???
Si c'est le cas tu souhaite quand même pas pogner un zélé qu'une série de 200 pompes le dérange pas.lolol ;D
lol si c'est le cas va falloir que je mange des épinards a la tonne !! :dontpanic:

A la prochaine les boys!! 

P.S. Hey ca serait le fun que quelques habitués ou nouvelle recrues a l'école de combat ou St-Jean nous fasse par de ce qu'ils ont eu a payer durant leur entrainement.


----------



## Aper (1 Oct 2005)

G.I. Jane said:
			
		

> Je me demandais si les instructeurs font payer pas mal comme les anciens programme d'entrainement
> Mais j'ai entendu parler que de nos jours s'ils veulent te faire payer ,ils doivent le faire avec toi?? ???
> Si c'est le cas tu souhaite quand même pas pogner un zélé qu'une série de 200 pompes le dérange pas.lolol ;D
> lol si c'est le cas va falloir que je mange des épinards a la tonne !! :dontpanic:
> ...



Je suis presentement en permission pour 48 heures, et je peux vous dire que ca fait du bien.

Les instructeurs sont vraiment plus smooth que voila 10-15 ans. Si vous avez le don de faire chier, ils vont vous rentrer dedans croyez-moi. En general, si tu es a ton affaire et que tu ferme ta trappe, tout va bien aller.Durant une insprection, j'ai un chum qui avait oublier pour 300 push-up de boutons (25/bouton). Il en a fait 100 la premiere shot, et le reste sera a remettre a la prochaine inspection. Je debute semaine 5, et le teps passe assez vite. Pour ceux ici qui sont a St-Jean, je suis dans le PON 22, R0215F, Semaine 5, St-Pierre. La pire affaire en 4 semaines que le PON a du payer c'etait 25 push-ups, suivis de l'alphabet. Alphabet etant que tu est coucher sur le dos, pieds a 6 pouces du sol, et tu fait les lettre de A a Z avec tes 2 jambes sans toucher le sol. C'est pas evident croyez moi 

Bon sur ce je vous laisse, mon temps est precieux hehe. Au plaisir de se revoir dans la Mega !

Pour les nouvelles recrues qui rentrent bientot; Evitez de faire ***** Sgt. TXXXXXX ! =D

MOD: Édité pour enlever le nom de l'instructeur. = PERSEC =


----------



## MissArmy (2 Oct 2005)

;D Ha Ha Ha voudrait ben voir ça moi , l'alphabet avec les jambes a 6 pouces du sol.lololllll Ça doit pas être si facile que ca.
Merci d'avoir partager tes petites histoires Aper!! Pauvre gars qui a oublier tous ses boutons, j'espère qu'après ça il ne les oubliera plus  :-\.
Je te souhaite que tout ce passe bien!!! 

Allez bye bye Au plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles a tes prochaines permissions


----------



## Frantireur (8 Oct 2005)

Salut, je viens de terminer ma 4 ieme semaine et j'ai congé jusqu'a lundi le 10. J'peux vous faire par de quelque expériences au BMQ.
En premier lieux, quand un instructeur vous parles, vous engueule, ou vous humilie, parce qu'ils se gèneront pas pour vous faires payer vos erreurs, ils ne faut jamais rouspetter. C'est OUI ou NON, tu prend ta pillule et tu la boucle. Ya un gars sur mon cour qui est seur le bore de la porte pour ça. Exemple: On était au GYM pour un PT, après quelques exercises, le Staff (ho oui super gentil :rage nous donne 2 mins pour aller boire de l'eau. Ya un gars qui arrive en retard, alors le Staff nous fais tous maitre en position push up. Le gars en question, après quelque minutes de demi push up soutenue, dit au Staff capote pas! haaaaaaaaa jte dit qu' on a payé. On aurait dit un training pour les Navy Seals :. ok ben aussi soyé en pleine forme avant d'arriver car on dors pas beaucoup et le les journées son longue. Après 2 semaine tu commences a cogner des clous en class. Et surtout écouter attentivement les instructions et tout ira bien. ha oui une dernière, ne posé pas trop de question inutile et non pertinente, ils aimes les question réfléchie car sinon ils te tombe dessus et tu te fais remarquer trop vite. Poser des questions mais réfléchie.
A plus ^-^


----------



## 1R22eR (9 Oct 2005)

Il a jamais de question innocente, l apire gaffe que vous feriex c est de rester dans l ignorance, poser les question qui vous vienne a l esprit et le commentaire du staff tu t en fou tu fais ta job.


----------



## pipstah (10 Oct 2005)

Effectivement,  comme Vandooze a dit, il ne faut jamais rester dans l'ignorance. Par contre, il ne faut pas non plus poser trois fois la même question... Pour les PSP, ne vous en faites pas, ils sont vraiment gentils dans toutes les autres bases des Forces. Pour ce qui est du reste on appelle ça faire son temps... Les 'oui mais' sont vraiment ÃƒÂ  être oublié de votre vocabulaire! Oui sergent, non caporal chef... les instructeurs aiment ça voir de l'énergie et de la 'drive'. C'est un travail d'équipe et il est important de démontrer que votre cours se tient et qu'il est capable de passer au travers des différentes épreuves de votre cours. Sur ce, je vous souhaites un cours sans blessures et bon clos ÃƒÂ  Farnham!! >


----------



## TAZ (22 Nov 2005)

J'ai vu plus haut que quelqu'un mentionnait que l'armée .tait moins dur que v'la 15 ans, je peux vous dire (et je crois que SNaky confirmera) juste depuis 2002-2003 ca a changer pas mal.  L'armée est en constant mouvement. Pour ce qui est de St-jean je ne vous donnerai pas de truc car ca a bcp changer depuis 2002 mais je vais vous donner un bon conseil pour apres st-jean....RENTREZ-DEDANT!!!  Je dit ça parce que je vois toutes les nouvelles recru qui arrivent ÃƒÂ  Valcartier pour les métier Fantassin et Artilleur, et les gars ne toff pas sur les cours..pourkoi? tout simplement pcq le leger moment qu'ils passent au Pon Att ils croient que c'est rendu relax...détrompez-vous ils vous reste le QS et le PP1 ÃƒÂ  faire. Moins long mais plus dur que St-jean (côté mental surtout). J'ajouterai une derniere chose, quand vous arrivez et voyer un autre soldat mais qui est la depuis plusieurs années (comme moi) ne croyez pas que c'est un pourri, écoutez ses truc car généralement le gars s'est blesse et aimerais bcp etre a votre place.


Si Vis Pacem, Para Bellum!


----------



## Arseneault (26 Nov 2005)

Moi j'aimerai de savoir s'il yen na qui commence le 9janvier a Saint-Jean? faite moi signe


----------



## m.dumont (23 Apr 2006)

15 mai 2006


----------



## CPL Laflamme (21 Jan 2009)

j'ai une question...
Je sais pas si sa peut faire si je la pose ici...
Si on est dans les cadets et que l'on rentre dans l'armée ya-t-il des aventages?
Yen a-t-il ici qu'avant de partir pour le cours de recrues ils étaient dans les cadets?

Merci
CPL J.Laflamme


----------



## 1R22eR (22 Jan 2009)

Je sais pas si il a des avantage mais just eune chose... tu as pas avantage à le dire à tes instructeurs car eux vont se faire un plaisir LOL


----------



## CPL Laflamme (22 Jan 2009)

lol Snaky.
 on verra je suis encore jeune j'ai le temps de décider encore


----------



## overide (22 Jan 2009)

Si tu as fait plus que 3 ans dans les cadets et que tu applique moin de 5 ans après dans les forces, tu peut avoir un 6 mois d'ancienneté d'ajouté a ton dossier. Ca ne donne aucun avantage a part que tu va pouvoir prendre ta retraite 6 mois avant que aie fait 25 ans. Et pour ce qui est de ne pas te vanter de ca a tes instructeurs lors de ton cours de recrue c'est un tres bon conseil. Moi j'ai fait 7 ans dans les cadets et je n'ai rien dit a mon cours de recrue. Sauf que d'autres gens de mon peloton s'en sont vanté et les instructeurs ne les ons pas laché de toute le cours.


----------



## CPL Laflamme (22 Jan 2009)

non faut pas, c'est sur lol
Je voulais juste savoir si cela apportait quelque chose ou pas, merci de ta réponse


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2009)

overide said:
			
		

> Ca ne donne aucun avantage a part que tu va pouvoir prendre ta retraite 6 mois avant que aie fait 25 ans.



Non. Ca ne donne pas d'ancientee come ca. Ca done au maximum 6 mois vers l'incentive de salaire......rien a voir avec lan pension et la retraite.


----------



## ppff86 (6 Mar 2009)

Alors je devrais enlever de mon autobiographie que j'ai été dans les cadets pendant 3 ans quand j'étais plus jeune..  Très bon conseil merci beaucoup !


----------

